# Sun Belt Ag Expo



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of going, I have never been before. Have any of y'all been before...is it worth going? Is anyone else thinking of going this year?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Best show in the Southeast.

Regards, Mike

http://sunbeltexpo.com/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be there...it's right down the road, lots of field demos, good show


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I plan on coming down. Have never been but since National Bosses Day is Thursday, my employees said I could take off and enjoy!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Y'all need to check out Tifton for a place to stay, right on I-75, 25 min to expo....let me know if you need references


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Y'all need to check out Tifton for a place to stay, right on I-75, 25 min to expo....let me know if you need references


 Well I guess I'm going to plan on going sounds like it is a nice show. Any particular place you recommend to stay that is pretty nice?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hilton garden inn....Tifton inn and suites...both brand new. Update.....no rooms available at either of those two....I'll keep checking and give u an update



FarmerCline said:


> Well I guess I'm going to plan on going sounds like it is a nice show. Any particular place you recommend to stay that is pretty nice?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, looks like everything may be booked in Tifton, Valdosta drury inn may have some rooms....Valdosta is farther by about 45 min than Tifton but it is a nice place, if they have rooms....better check now

Adel is completely booked up, I haven't checked moultre but seein how that's where it's at.....
You don't want to stay in albany unless its at Hilton garden inn or merry acres....I thnk there a comfort inn right across from merry acres on old Dawson road, merry acres owns it, it's nice as well.....no where else, if you can help it, in albany...
Ashburn ga doesn't have any nice hotels that I'm aware of....Cordele may have some rooms available they are about 1:20 min from expo site...
Lake blackshear resort may have some rooms, real nice place situated on a large lake, Georgia tax payers built it, now run by private company...imagine that, bout 1:25 min from expo site...

Coming from the north on 75 Cordele is first...right on 75; lake blackshear is bout 15 min off 75; Ashburn is next; Tifton next; albany; Valdosta. Valdosta and albany are about the same distance....hope it helps


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, looks like everything may be booked in Tifton, Valdosta drury inn may have some rooms....Valdosta is farther by about 45 min than Tifton but it is a nice place, if they have rooms....better check now
> Adel is completely booked up, I haven't checked moultre but seein how that's where it's at.....
> You don't want to stay in albany unless its at Hilton garden inn or merry acres....I thnk there a comfort inn right across from merry acres on old Dawson road, merry acres owns it, it's nice as well.....no where else, if you can help it, in albany...
> Ashburn ga doesn't have any nice hotels that I'm aware of....Cordele may have some rooms available they are about 1:20 min from expo site...
> ...


 Thanks a bunch for looking up the hotels for me. I never would have thought that rooms would be booked up already....I guess I should have already made plans. I just looked up hotels in Tifton and the Hampton and Fairfield still showed availability, are either of these pretty nice or would you stay away from them? I'm going to look up the others you suggested now.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Scratch the Hampton and Fairfield....over $200 a night and not a good cancellation policy if something would come up I couldn't go. I did see the country inn and suites in Tifton has availability, is it pretty nice? It also looks like the drury inn in Valdosta has availability also. I looked up the lake blackshear resort and it looks real nice and I would stay there but since I'm going to stay 2 nights I hate to drive back and forth that far.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I was really wanting to go this year, but don't see it happening. My late Daddy went a couple times with 1 of my bils, they enjoyed it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Scratch the Hampton and Fairfield....over $200 a night and not a good cancellation policy if something would come up I couldn't go. I did see the country inn and suites in Tifton has availability, is it pretty nice? It also looks like the drury inn in Valdosta has availability also. I looked up the lake blackshear resort and it looks real nice and I would stay there but since I'm going to stay 2 nights I hate to drive back and forth that far.


Country inn is not too bad, good part of town, right on the interstate, I'm surprised they have availability....the fella I talked to at Tifton inn and the Hilton said they will be booked for next year before this years is done....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I was really wanting to go this year, but don't see it happening. My late Daddy went a couple times with 1 of my bils, they enjoyed it.


Wish you could make it *******...we were always allowed to miss a day of school to go so I went every year during school....plus you could get free chew (chew backer) they didn't care too much about age (neither did the liquor store, just $) we would always come back with pockets stuffed full of red man, Levi and the likes....didn't care much about the tractors and implements, just looking at the farmers daughters then.....

Now I go and look at the tractors and implements and scowl at the youngsters looking at my daughter


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Country inn is not too bad, good part of town, right on the interstate, I'm surprised they have availability....the fella I talked to at Tifton inn and the Hilton said they will be booked for next year before this years is done....


 Thanks! It looks like I will be staying at the country inn being that it is closer than Valdosta.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you let me know if you're coming to the sunbelt ag expo....ndva, your employees still gonna let you go?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm still coming, leaving Monday and staying 3 nights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody that's at Sunbelt stop by the Bridon twine booth in Agribusiness building 4. I've got a Hay Guard display set up and would enjoy meeting fellow haytalk.com folks.


----------

